# Is spray paint safe after months?



## Honeytastic (May 17, 2015)

Hi! I have a sprayed painted tube I was using for my blow dryer but I no longer use it for that, so I wanted to give it to Dean as a toy. However I sprayed painted it blue inside and out, and I'm fairly sure it was not non-toxic, but I painted it MONTHS ago. The final result is very smooth, the paint does not flake off. Could this be dangerous for my hedgie?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

I would say no, just to be on the safe side. 
While it may not flake with normal use, a hedgehog won't give it normal use. Remember the quills would be touching sides and he could taste it to check it out. 
Not a safe option in my opinion.


----------



## Ally's_Oliver (Feb 8, 2015)

My tube is painted on the outside. Not the inside. I was sure to use non toxic paint and gave it a good wash before use. Oliver has had it since I brought him home and has not had any issues with it. The paint on the inside is the only thing that worries me. Hedgehogs have sensitive noses and in the tiny space the fumes could become overwhelming. Even if you painted it quite a while ago and can't smell anything, he may be able to. If you decide to use it, pay careful attention to his behavior and supervise him.


----------



## Honeytastic (May 17, 2015)

Thank you for your opinions! I decided it wasn't worth the risk, so I won't give the tube to him. Shame  hopefully I'll get around to buying one for him eventually!


----------

